# Get the word out there.



## willey (Oct 5, 2013)

Hello my name is Lloyd Willoughby. I joined your site last night. I am a 75 year old senior citizen.
It is my hope to get the word out. I have Nordica 16 Sailboat complete with trailer and brand new
Sale master motor with alternator six horsepower. She is in excellent shape. I have plenty of pictures.
I would like to pass it on to someone who would appreciate her. She is perfect for someone who would like to get into sailing. So if you could help me it would be greatly appreciated.
Thank you Lloyd Willoughby. And remember if you can't be handsome you should at least be handy.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Lloyd,

Are you giving away this boat?


----------



## willey (Oct 5, 2013)

The answer to your question is yes. I prefer to think of it passing it on to the next generation.
No this is not a scam. However the person must prove to be worthy of it.
Thank you Lloyd Willoughby. And remember if you can't be handsome you should at least be handy.


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

Very generous of you! Where are you located?

That's almost exactly what I was looking for when I got into sailing, the small cabin would be great for small kids. She'd be perfect on our local lake! Then I could pass along our Albacore to someone else.  That being said, there are others here who would probably put her to good use and don't already have a boat.


----------



## willey (Oct 5, 2013)

My address is 26 Duggan DR Brampton on Canada

Thank you Lloyd Willoughby.
And remember if you can't be handsome you should at least be handy.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

willey said:


> ...However the person must prove to be worthy of it.
> ...


You are very generous.

Just curious: How will you determine if the person (probably a stranger to you) is worthy?


----------



## Dog Ship (Sep 23, 2011)

Hi Lloyd,
Have you thought about donating it to a local sailing school or club. If it is a charitable organization you could declare a value and obtain a receipt for a tax credit. 
Also, not very cool to post your address online.


----------



## DonScribner (Jan 9, 2011)

Gents, "Always keep your stick on the ice."


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

That is a great little boat, lloyd and I know a young couple who might be perfect for her. You're not that far away. I will contact you.


----------



## willey (Oct 5, 2013)

Thank you for your enquiry. It is obvious you know you’re sailboats.
I like the idea of a young couple getting in to sailing. Have them e-mail me and inner deuce themselves.
I was informed that it was not cool given address on social media. It suddenly occurred to me that I was in uncharted waters. Therefore I must precede with great caution. I will correspond by e-mail only.
Winter is coming on so there is lots of time to communicate. I will not send pitcher at this time.
Thank you Lloyd Willoughby. And remember if you can’t be handsome you should at least be handy.


----------



## oborseth (Oct 6, 2013)

Hello, Lloyd. I'm a 37 year old newly minted sailor. Passed the ASA 101 and 103 last month and have been sailing J22's that belong to the local sailing club on Colorado reservoirs. My wife and three boys are my crew when I go out and so far the family seems to really enjoy the sailing lifestyle. Your offer is generous and I'm not sure if I'm worthy but I would be more than happy and willing to give your boat a new home where it will be sailed and appreciated a great deal.

Thanks,
Owen


----------



## willey (Oct 5, 2013)

Thank you for your enquiry.
Although the Nordica 16 Sailboat has an unusual LG cockpit for its size.
You can Google Nordica 16 Sailboat and you will get all the information you need.
What I am trying to say three people are fine. Four people are pushing it.
Five is out of the question. In my opinion you should be looking for a larger craft.
Thank you Lloyd Willoughby. And remember if you can’t be handsome you should at least be handy.


----------

